# Stability vs full cycle



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all, I'm a noob here to African Cichlids. Ok so a very reputable and known online African Cichlids dealer told me that there's no need to do a full cycle. He said to just add Stability for 7 days and you can add all the fish in with no problem. He stated that he's put in fish on day 1 after doses of stability and never lost a fish. Now I've been doing a lot of researching about having to have the good bacteria in place before adding in any fish. Can it work that fast? just in 7 days?

TIA


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I wouldn't add fish until a dose of 2ppm ammonia was fully processed in 24hrs.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 7, 2017)

Cycle your tank. I don't care what anyone says, nothing is better than cycling the tank. A properly cycled tank will eliminate so many problems. Don't get in a hurry, you will regret it 

If your tank can't process ammonia and nitrite without adding chemicals, you are not ready to add fish. The "online guy" is just trying to make a sale. I bet he is willing to sell you the stability also isn't he.

It is a shame when the very people who could have the greatest positive impact on the hobby give the worst advice because they just want to make a sell.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Yep I'm doing the full fishless cycle. I just read and watched a ton of videos talking about the importance of doing a proper cycle.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

NewkeeperRico said:


> Yep I'm doing the full fishless cycle. I just read and watched a ton of videos talking about the importance of doing a proper cycle.


Smart move; I just cycled a 40 gallon breeder. I used mature media out of one of my canisters on my 75 gallon Mbuna tank in a Fuval C4 hob filter thinking that would do the job. Added ammonia to 2ppm thinking it would be 0ppm within 24 hours...wrong...Being a new tank with no bacteria on the substrate, rocks etc the filter could not keep up. I added a full bottle of Stability over 3 days and ammonia started to drop; week 2, I added another bottle of Stability over 2 days and ammonia now would go from 2ppm to 0ppm in 24 hour and nitrite started to climb. After 3 weeks and 2 bottles of Stability ammonia and nitrite process in 24 hours and yesterday I added fish. The only product I have had good luck with was StartSmart complete, but I could not get any in a reasonable time for a reasonable price.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok so I'm kind of in my 3rd week of fishless cycle. The first week I did the stability for a week. The second week I didn't do anything. This past Sunday, I added the ammonia which brought the ammonia in between 2 and 4ppm. Should I wait for the ammonia to drop on it's own or should I put in more stability?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are using Stability, you need to follow directions on the bottle. I don't think it works to mix/match Cichlid-forum fishless cycle instructions with Stability (or any other bottled bacteria product) instructions.


----------



## WowieMalawi (Dec 26, 2017)

NewkeeperRico said:


> Hi all, I'm a noob here to African Cichlids. Ok so a very reputable and known online African Cichlids dealer told me that there's no need to do a full cycle. He said to just add Stability for 7 days and you can add all the fish in with no problem. He stated that he's put in fish on day 1 after doses of stability and never lost a fish. Now I've been doing a lot of researching about having to have the good bacteria in place before adding in any fish. Can it work that fast? just in 7 days?
> 
> TIA


I used stability for 3-4 days then added 25 small Mbuna to a new 60 gallon set up. Didn't have any issues. Be sure to continue to use it for 7 days even after adding the fish. Also make sure you have enough filtration and media ready to go. That was about 2 months ago.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm excited that the 1st stage is complete! The ammonia dropped suddenly to 0. I'll start the 2nd stage tomorrow! Can't wait til this is done, I want some fish in the tank! My daughter's probably been wondering why I've been messing with a big glass square box with water in it, LOL! I can't wait to see her reaction when there's fish in there.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok so I did the 2nd dose of ammonia yesterday and checked it this morning and its at zero! I'll do another dose tomorrow and again 2 days after like the article says.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

This 2nd stage of the cycle to get the nitrite to zero is taking FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That nitrite drop is the killer for people. Hang in there. Do it right the first time. Your tank will be a biological powerhouse...


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah I'm sticking to it. It just sucks! Some times I feel like its just not working. I know it is though.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Nitrite finally read zero just now!!! It's blue!!! I'm so excited lol.


----------

